# Interesting official scrambles



## Robert-Y (Apr 30, 2015)

Post interesting official scrambles here.

I'll start with the silly Polish Open 2015 skewb scramble which currently accounts for 20% of the top 100 singles

L R L' R' L R' U' L R L' U'


----------



## Anthony (Apr 30, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Post interesting official scrambles here.
> 
> I'll start with the silly Polish Open 2015 skewb scramble which currently accounts for 20% of the top 100 singles
> 
> L R L' R' L R' U' L R L' U'



- "20%?? Woah, gotta see this."
- grab puzzle
- Look at scramble "Oh, looks easy."
- L R L' R' L R' U' L R L' U'
- Hmm...
- ...
- do a few moves
- ...
- undo moves
- ... 
- do some different moves
- ...
- "Hmm, maybe I misscrambled."
- solve puzzle
- L R L' R' L R' U' L R L' U'
- Hmm...
- ...
- ...
- ...wtf...
- try a few more moves
- ...
- undo moves
- ...
- solve puzzle
- L R L' R' L R' U' L R L' U'
- Hmm...
- ...
- ...
- ...
- 10 minutes later: "Damnit how could I be so bad at Pyraminx! "
- ...
- "oh..." :fp


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 30, 2015)

What about the Harrow skewb scramble that had an opposite face solved and the top corners oriented, I don't have the scramble though.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 30, 2015)

hssandwich said:


> what about the harrow skewb scramble that had an opposite face solved and the top corners oriented, i don't have the scramble though.


l r l' u' l' b u b' r u l


----------



## pdilla (Apr 30, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> L R L' U' L' B U B' R U L



FTFY

edit---

also the 2x2 WR lolscramble:

*U' F' R' U*


----------



## BboyArchon (Apr 30, 2015)

2x2 Scramble from Getafe Open 2015 (Madrid)

*R' F U2 F R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2*

Inspection: y' x' 
Layer + Skip: R' U' R U R' U

My fail-solution: R' U' R U R' U'


----------



## giorgi (Apr 30, 2015)

WGC Open 2014 2x2 scramble was also quite interesting despite I failed so badly and got 1.62 I remember Robert yau getting 1.08+2=3.08 and ben whitmore 0.75


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 30, 2015)

at NCR open 2015 on april 11-12th, in the 2x2 finals there was a potential WR scramble which came in the 4th solve of group A

Scramble- U2 R' U2 F2 U' R U' R U' R' U'

solution- z y U' R2 U2 R' U2 

the best time on it was 1.51 and there were 1.91 and 1.94 solves on it as well.


----------



## BboyArchon (Apr 30, 2015)

The first 3x3 scramble of the thread. It was my official single PB for nearly 1 year, from Zaragoza Open 2014, 1st round, A group, 5th scramble. Lovely white cross+pair. Too bad I had an awful LL (I will always remember that V-Perm  )

R' D2 F2 U2 R' D2 L D2 R B' L U F2 D' F2 U' R' F2 L2


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 30, 2015)

3x3 scramble from mcc beta 2015: 

D2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 R2 B' F2 D B2 U' R2 F' R B L2 F

'twas the fifth scramble of the second round (scramble group B). i managed a low 11 with it, my solution led to a CMLL skip and an easy (or at least standard) LSE. very much had sub 9 postnatal for me, but i tend to do poorly in second rounds (i place too much value in 3x3 it seems :x) 
_________________

3x3 scramble from toronto spring open 2014: 

B' L2 F U2 L2 F2 R' F2 U L' U' R2 D2 L2 F R2 L2 B'

this was my comp pb for a long time. 32 moves stm i think it was. but i was a ****ing noob so ya.... :C


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 30, 2015)

Anthony, that was hilarious.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 30, 2015)

Something that I will probably remember forever:

Nottingham Summer 2014 Clock R1 group B #2:
UR5- DR6+ DL1- UL5- U2- R1+ D6+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R2+ D6+ L4+ ALL5- UR UL
2 move face, got a 5.9x but the timer malfunctioned

extra #1 was kinda meh, but extra #2...
UR3- DR5- DL3+ UL6+ U3- R4- D5+ L3+ ALL1- y2 U4+ R2+ D1- L5- ALL4- DR UL


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 30, 2015)

There was this skewb scramble at the Singapore Open 2015 (last scramble in the final) which was basically a 3(?) move layer straight to Z perm. There were 5 4s and 1 5 on that scramble.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 30, 2015)

B' R' B' R L' B' L U u'

2nd pyraminx scramble at Yale Spring 2015 (not the actual scramble, I just plugged in the scramble image into umbrella)

judges kept sending it back to the scramble station because they thought it wasn't scrambled because from 2 sides it can look like it was just a slice move away from being solved

and I got a 2.37+2...


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 1, 2015)

L' D2 L' R2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 F L' F' L' R U' R' U' B2 R2

Justin's 6.80

I don't know what he did, but this is what I saw the second time I did the scramble:

z2 R D' U (R U R' U')x2 D

ugh why didn't I see this during competition


----------



## Prakhar (May 1, 2015)

Second scramble of National Cubing Region Open 2015 group C round 1. One person got a 7.05+2. 3 pairs made and an OLL skip.

B2 R F2 L F2 U2 R D2 U2 R' U' F2 D' B D' R D' U R2 U2 F'


----------



## Julian (May 1, 2015)

Second scramble of 2x2 finals at TOW2015: U2 F' R2 U2 F' R U' R' F R U

Everyone screwed up, we all missed the cancelled solution, somehow the best time was 1.57.


----------



## TyrantCuberKing (May 11, 2015)

What was the scramble for the 3rd solve in the 2x2 at the Trentin Open 2011, from which the #1, #2, and #4 2x2 single solves all occurred in the same round, because the solution was a corner insertion followed by a U adjustment to complete the cube?


----------



## AustinReed (May 12, 2015)

tyrantcuberking said:


> what was the scramble for the 3rd solve in the 2x2 at the trentin open 2011, from which the #1, #2, and #4 2x2 single solves all occurred in the same round, because the solution was a corner insertion followed by a u adjustment to complete the cube?



u' f' r' u


----------



## Joey VOV (May 12, 2015)

Carnegie Mellon Fall 2014 Pyraminx Scramble 5 in group B
I got a 5.49 +2 
R U L' U B' R U R U L B' l b'


----------



## Hssandwich (May 12, 2015)

Joey VOV said:


> Carnegie Mellon Fall 2014 Pyraminx Scramble 5 in group B
> I got a 5.49 +2
> R U L' U B' R U R U L B' l b'



Lol, 6 move body.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 23, 2015)

Jan Bentlage's Skewb single WR scramble from WC2015:

L R U L U' L' R U' B' R' L'


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 1, 2015)

Two easy pyraminx scrambles from ABHC 2015. Not as crazy as other scrambles in this thread:

Round 1, Group C, 3rd scramble: L' U' L' B' U' B' L' R U' B' R' u' r

Round 2, Group B, 2nd scramble: R B U' R' B R U B R L U (No tips!)

I "failed" the first one but still managed a sub 3. It's the only time when I wished that I knew full L4E 
9 move solution with the scramble which resulted in an NR (2.11) for me. I couldn't really find a decent way to execute my solution without that many regrips. If you're stuck, hint: one flip.


----------



## Torch (Sep 4, 2015)

2x2 Atlanta Open Round 1 Group E 1st scramble: U' R F R2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 U' R'

Since 2x2 was the first event, a bunch of first-time competitors got this for their first ever official solve.


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 4, 2015)

Onehanded Scramble (Velbert 2015):
L' D' R' F2 U2 L U B' R L F2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F'
easy xcross (R F2 ...)


----------



## TDM (Sep 4, 2015)

YTCuber said:


> Onehanded Scramble (Velbert 2015):
> L' D' R' F2 U2 L U B' R L F2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F'
> easy xcross (R F2 ...)


R F2 z // X-Cross (2/2)
U' R' U2 R y' R U' R' // F2L-2 (7/9)
U2 L U2 L' U y R' U' R // F2L-3 (8/17)
y R' U' R U R' U R U2 y R U R' // F2L-4 (11/28) (OLL skip)
Obviously I'd do an A perm in a speedsolve, but IF gives a 33 move solution.


----------



## lejitcuber (Sep 4, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Two easy pyraminx scrambles from ABHC 2015. Not as crazy as other scrambles in this thread:
> 
> Round 1, Group C, 3rd scramble: L' U' L' B' U' B' L' R U' B' R' u' r
> 
> ...



For the second one I got a DNF and 2 looked it. It was a 2.91 with a cycle the wrong way


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 4, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Two easy pyraminx scrambles from ABHC 2015. Not as crazy as other scrambles in this thread:
> 
> Round 1, Group C, 3rd scramble: L' U' L' B' U' B' L' R U' B' R' u' r
> 
> ...



there was another easy scramble but i dont think anyone actually got it as it was the second extra scramble on round 2 group 3
L R B' R' L B' U B' L' B' R u l r' b

B R L' R U' + tips


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 4, 2015)

I would almost certainly fail/DNF that solve because of the tips


----------



## Damien Porter (Sep 5, 2015)

The final solve in 3bld the Sydney Autumn 2012 had 6 correctly positioned (though all miss oriented) Corners and multiple correct edges. As the event was not official due to technical difficulties I don't have the actual scramble sorry.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 5, 2015)

Torch said:


> 2x2 Atlanta Open Round 1 Group E 1st scramble: U' R F R2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 U' R'
> 
> Since 2x2 was the first event, a bunch of first-time competitors got this for their first ever official solve.



I got 1.28. When I was judging this round, I saw the solve and was like "What the heck. I wish I was in this round".


----------



## biscuit (Sep 5, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> I got 1.28. When I was judging this round, I saw the solve and was like "What the heck. I wish I was in this round".



Trying to solve a 3x3 as a 2x2... Just no. My 2x2's just over there... but...


----------



## Cale S (Sep 11, 2015)

I just found this: 

Melrose Spring 2015, pyraminx, first round, group A, 4th scramble
L B' R B L R' L' U' B L' B' l' b


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 11, 2015)

Cale S said:


> I just found this:
> 
> Melrose Spring 2015, pyraminx, first round, group A, 4th scramble
> L B' R B L R' L' U' B L' B' l' b



yeah I heard about this, Arlo got a 1.96 on it


----------



## ottozing (Sep 12, 2015)

3rd scramble of German Nationals 2015 3x3 final. Bennet, Jong-Ho, and Sebastien all got sub 7's on this scramble. Henri got like a 7.1x and some other people got sub 8's on this too. I heard somewhere that a lot of them had fat sune PLL skip but didn't see any reconstructions available. I'm assuming they all did either one of these 2 solutions which are almost identical.

F R' L' B L B D' L U L F B2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 B2 R2



Spoiler: Solution #1



x2
F' D R' F L2 (Cross)
U' R U' R' U' F U' F'
y U2 R U R' U R U' R'
U L' U' L U' L' U L 
y R U R' U' R U R'
U Fatsune U



Notice how on the first pair you can actually preserve the pair you're going to do next. Watch what happens when you do that.



Spoiler: Solution #2



x2
F' D R' F L2 (Cross)
U' R U' R' F U2 F'
y U2 R U R'
U L' U' L U' L' U L 
y R U R' U' R U R'
U Fatsune U



So basically, U' F U' F' y U2 R U R' U R U' R' does the same thing as F U2 F' y U2 R U R'  I wonder how many people did the better solution.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 12, 2015)

What I find kinda interesting is that they didn't choose to solve the green-orange pair for the first pair? You can see the pair break up after the last move in the cross, right? So just track the pair and solve it? (U L U L' U' L U L')

Another "pro" solution:

x2
F' D R' F L2 (Cross)
U L U L' U' L U L'
y U R U' R'
y' U2 R U' R' U2 y' R U' R' 
U R U' R'
PLL (L perm)


----------



## biscuit (Sep 12, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> y U R U' R'



That y feels kind of unnecessary to me. You can finger trick it in with out doing the y it fairly well doing

U (push with your left index finger) B (pulling with right index) U' B'

Not sure how viable this is in a speed solve without practicing the insert. The other issue, is that it might limit look ahead.


----------



## EMI (Sep 12, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> What I find kinda interesting is that they didn't choose to solve the green-orange pair for the first pair? You can see the pair break up after the last move in the cross, right? So just track the pair and solve it? (U L U L' U' L U L')



It's just very easy to track orange-blue during inspection, because it doesn't move at all.
The other pairs are very easy to look ahead into after that.
Overall a pretty cool scramble indeed 
The first scramble was also really good imo: R F2 U2 L U2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 R D' L' U' B' D U R' U' B' (reconstructed scramble)
X-(EO)-cross: x2 D R' L y' U2 L F' L'
2nd: y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
3rd: y U' R U' R' U R U R'
4th: y2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
Sune: R' U' R U' R' U2 R
Z-perm: M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2

I know, the part after the X-cross could have been more elegant


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 28, 2015)

R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R

2x2 scramble from the recent Polish comp


----------



## ottozing (Sep 28, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
> 
> 2x2 scramble from the recent Polish comp



An obvious 2gen 5 mover and a less obvious 2gen 6 mover, yet the only person to sub 1 was someone who doesn't even do 2x2


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 28, 2015)

ottozing said:


> An obvious 2gen 5 mover and a less obvious 2gen 6 mover, yet the only person to sub 1 was someone who doesn't even do 2x2



wasn't too obvious imo


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 28, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> wasn't too obvious imo



thats cuz u dont do 2x2...


----------



## Damien Porter (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't do 2x2x2 but I used my 4x4x4 to do that scramble. Using a beginner's layer by layer method I got a sub 2. Granted that only 1 piece in the first layer needed inserting and had a ll skip.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> thats cuz u dont do 2x2...


I actually do 2x2, its not obvious to see the last layer skip in inspection.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 28, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I actually do 2x2, its not obvious to see the last layer skip in inspection.



by "do 2x2" I mean "good at 2x2". No offense, but I dont think you can be fast without one-looking, and that one was easy.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> by "do 2x2" I mean "good at 2x2". No offense, but I dont think you can be fast without one-looking, and that one was easy.



im sub 5 which I believe is a decent speed, don't think that one was easy to one look the ll skip imo


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I actually do 2x2, its not obvious to see the last layer skip in inspection.



I thought it was very obvious, and I don't do 2x2 very often. Are you sure you're doing the same solution (the R U2 R' insert)?


----------



## Damien Porter (Sep 29, 2015)

TDM said:


> Are you sure you're doing the same solution (the R U2 R' insert)?



Really, my solution was. R' U R2 U' R'.

I suppose they are the same but you rotated the cube.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 29, 2015)

sub 5 is pretty good, sub 4 is good, sub 3 is fast, sub 2.5 is really fast, sub 2 is world class imo


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 29, 2015)

U


ottozing said:


> 3rd scramble of German Nationals 2015 3x3 final. Bennet, Jong-Ho, and Sebastien all got sub 7's on this scramble. Henri got like a 7.1x and some other people got sub 8's on this too. I heard somewhere that a lot of them had fat sune PLL skip but didn't see any reconstructions available. I'm assuming they all did either one of these 2 solutions which are almost identical.
> 
> F R' L' B L B D' L U L F B2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 B2 R2
> 
> ...


Is did the first solution, got 7.13 

Oh, and 0.71 First try on the 2x2 scramble


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 29, 2015)

ottozing said:


> 3rd scramble of German Nationals 2015 3x3 final. Bennet, Jong-Ho, and Sebastien all got sub 7's on this scramble. Henri got like a 7.1x and some other people got sub 8's on this too. I heard somewhere that a lot of them had fat sune PLL skip but didn't see any reconstructions available. I'm assuming they all did either one of these 2 solutions which are almost identical.
> 
> F R' L' B L B D' L U L F B2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 B2 R2
> 
> ...



Sebastian Weyer did not do a solution which resulted in Fatsune PLL skip.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 29, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Sebastian Weyer did not do a solution which resulted in Fatsune PLL skip.



Isaac is right, he had a fullstep solve, which was still sub7


----------



## ottozing (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah, to be honest I figured if he did that solution he would have gotten at least a low 6


----------



## TDM (Sep 29, 2015)

Damien Porter said:


> Really, my solution was. R' U R2 U' R'.
> 
> I suppose they are the same but you rotated the cube.



Yeah, mine was z' y2 U' R U2 R' U'. Looks like the same solution.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> sub 5 is pretty good, sub 4 is good, sub 3 is fast, sub 2.5 is really fast, sub 2 is world class imo



I'd say sub 4 is decent, sub 3 is good, sub 2.5 is fast, sub 2.3 is really fast, and sub 2 is world class.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I'd say sub 4 is decent, sub 3 is good, sub 2.5 is fast, sub 2.3 is really fast, and sub 2 is world class.



agreed, sub 5 isn't "pretty good" imo


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 29, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> agreed, sub 5 isn't "pretty good" imo


time to become sub 4 then ;-;


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 29, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> time to *learn CMLL* then ;-;



ftfy.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 30, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> agreed, sub 5 isn't "pretty good" imo



so 2448th out of 22553 isn't "pretty good"? wow you are harsh
-it will get you to the finals of most small comps
-it is in the top 2500 out of over 22000 people
-you have to practice for at least a few months to achieve it
-most people on the forum have a huge bias because they are fast and everyone around them is fast
-it is just harsh lol


PenguinsDontFly said:


> I'd say sub 4 is decent, sub 3 is good, sub 2.5 is fast, sub 2.3 is really fast, and sub 2 is world class.



same thing here you are saying that to even be decent at 2x2 you need to be in the top 1000 people, which compared to the total 22.5 times that, is really harsh. Try to look at it not from the perspective of someone who averages sub 3, but from the point of how much you put into it. I'm not even decent at 2x2?


----------



## sqAree (Sep 30, 2015)

It's a subjective matter anyway. The opinions tell something about the way you see yourself and others.

For me, sub 5 on 2x2 is just totally bad, it's my personal view. But wait, I'm not even sub5. So it tells I strive after something better and consider myself not satisfied without great improvement and success.
For some people sub5 or sub6 might be ok and it's an accomplishment nevertheless, I respect that attitude.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 30, 2015)

sqAree said:


> It's a subjective matter anyway. The opinions tell something about the way you see yourself and others.
> 
> For me, sub 5 on 2x2 is just totally bad, it's my personal view. But wait, I'm not even sub5. So it tells I strive after something better and consider myself not satisfied without great improvement and success.
> For some people sub5 or sub6 might be ok and it's an accomplishment nevertheless, I respect that attitude.



When you are around 90th percentile of something it is hard to consider yourself bad tbh
Heck, that's pretty good. Like I said. I just think people are way too harsh. You aren't slow if you average 5 seconds on 2x2, or 20 on 3x3. You just aren't.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 30, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> You aren't slow if you average 5 seconds on 2x2, or 20 on 3x3. You just aren't.



That's not a objective truth, it just isn't.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 30, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> That's not a objective truth, it just isn't.



well it is hard to argue that when 90% of competitors are worse than you, you are still bad. Might not be completely objective, but I think generally people are way too harsh.


----------



## Brest (Oct 2, 2015)

Music City 2015 3x3 Finals 3rd scramble

L2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 R2 U2 B' U' B U2 R B L2 F' U


----------

